# Improved Now Playing List for XL



## Tek34 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love the space capcity of my XL, but with so many stored recordings some enhancements to better organize the Now Playing list are needed by all expandable Series 3 and future Tivo units.

Groups are a good start but the ability to create user named groups and assign individual items would be a huge help. The ability to view user created groups could be turned on/off through the existing group toggle option or have its own toggle in the Now Playing List Options screen.

The HD Recordings group, created automatically, seems to be liked by some, but not all. I very much like the concept but mine has over 85 entries now which is too many to make it useful, especially since it doesn't group like programs. Perhaps settings to either add/remove this 'view' entirely, and/or turn on more filtered/detailed views using some of the same categories available under the Find Program, Search by Title menu screens. I could see turning on an HD Movies view to reduce the 85+ entiries in my HD recordings into smaller list views that would be more usable. Users could select only to turn on those filters (HD or non-HD, movies or sports or kids, etc.), that correspond to their recording preferences. 

The more setting options and customizations available to a user to custom tune their Tivo to their likings, the more intrenched the user will feel that the Tivo interface and platform is the DVR device that they can't live without.


----------



## DaJoos (Dec 31, 2002)

djmayne2001 said:


> i have improved some of it though its still a little slow for me.


 

Anyway... This is an oft-requested feature, and one I keep hoping the Tivo people will pay attention to. So..

+1


----------



## forloop (Feb 6, 2010)

+1

Nothing like having an unorganized folder with 100+ HD shows in it when all you record is HD shows. But, it does allow me to roughly determine how many hours of recording I have used/left.


----------

